# تعلم MasterCam Version 9 أحدث برنامج تصنيعي على الإطلاق



## عمار باقر سالم (29 أغسطس 2008)

تعلم المبادئ ثم إحترف أحدث وأفضل برامج التشغيل والربط ما بين الحاسب والماكنة المبرمجة 
drawing and editing 
http://creativewebart.net/MastercamX-migration.pdfhttp://ocw.mit.edu/NR/rdonlyres/Mec...A0D9-AC17CD42C43F/0/MastercamLabReference.pdf
Size 1.68 Mb
then
Mastercam ebook download, Solid tutorial, Designed chair seat, plastic cap, connecting rod, forging day, MasterCAM v9 solid modeling, step by step tutorial on MasterCAM v9.
from link 
http://www.ktu.lt/cadcam/V9 Solids Tutorial (metric).pdf
Size 5.08 Mb
then 
MasterCAM Mill/Design (modeling tutorial) ebook, Introduction, Create 2d Part, Working in 3d, Creating, Surface roughing, Surface Finishing, Machining Solids. complete reference and tutorial ebook for masterCAM 9. Mastercam Version 9 Mill/Design Tutorial 1. 1. Introduction to Mastercam. Welcome to Mastercam Version 9. Mastercam Design is a full-featured. modeling …
link
http://www.ktu.lt/cadcam/V9 Mill-Design Tutorial (metric).pdf
Size 8.9 Mb
then
http://www.graphicon.ru/2002/pdf/Troitsky_Novikova_Bannatyne_En_Re.pdf


then 
http://ocw.mit.edu/NR/rdonlyres/Mec...A0D9-AC17CD42C43F/0/MastercamLabReference.pdf​هذا البرنامج أفضل من البرامج السابقة Surfcam & Edge cam وأحدث وأقل تعقيدا 
نسألكم الدعاء لبلدكم العراق وخروج المحتل قريبا بإذن الله ​



​


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (30 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*اتمني ان يتم تثبيت الموضوع*

اولاً الشكر للمهندس عمار علي هذه الملفات القيمة وبالمناسبة برنامج ماستركام من البرامج المشهورة جداً في مجال التصنيع وهو يتعامل مع برامج الرسم الكبيرة مثل البرنامج المشهور solidworks لذلك اتمني ان يتم تثبيت الموضوع وتعريف الاخوة المهندسين بهذا البرنامج الرائع وهو لا يقل اهمية عن البرامج الكبيرة التي تم تثبيتها مثل برنامج CATIA كما اتمني من الاخ عمار تكملة المشوار وامدادنا بكتب اخري وامثلة لهذا البرنامج وكذلك من الاخوة المهندسين الذين يستخدمون هذا البرنامج .


----------



## باشمنتجة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع مفيد جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد ابراهيم رمضان (10 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## واصل (12 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على امدادنا باسماء هذه البرامج الجديدة 
وبكم ومعكم نستطيع زيادة المعارف والخبرات بهذه البرامج


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (13 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً إخوان على ردودكم اللطيفة وتشجيعكم 
ترقبوا مني برنامج أحدث في أقرب وقت حيث يستطيع هذا البرنامج العمل على مكائن التفريز خماسية الأبعاد ويعمل كذلك على المكائن القديمة والحديثة ويربطها بالكومبيوتر حيث يقوم المبرمج بإدخال الشكل المطلوب تشغيله على الماكنة بالحاسبة ثم يعطي هذا البرنامج (مختصرات GCode) وينفذها على الماكنة المبرمجة حتى يعمل على مكائن الخراطة إن شاء الله أقدمه لكم بعد أن أتدرب عليه وأتقنه
رمضان كريم وإن شاء الله تقبل الطاعات


----------



## هشام المتوكل (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## -alzahrani- (23 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير أخ عمار وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ونسأل الله العلي العظيم
أن يوحد شمل المسلمين وأن يشتت شمل المحتلين وأن يرحم أخواننا العراقيين


----------



## نايف علي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Badran Mohammed (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوريييييييييييييييين على المجهود ونصر قريب انشاء الله على اعداء العراق


----------



## gehan11 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا كتيييييييييير


----------



## الطيف الرمادي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافيه مشكور على مجهودك


----------



## mss3d (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم

انا شتغلت على السيرف كام و اطلعت على بور ميل 

هالبرامج ممكن تعدها اعقد من الماستر بس بعد بفترة طبيعة العمل بتصير بتطلب الاعقد لان بيعطيك امكانيات اكبر بالتشغيل


----------



## الهايتك (16 يناير 2009)

يعطيك العافيه مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## أحمد رأفت (16 ديسمبر 2009)

الــــــــــــف شــــــــكر
ويارب ينصركم


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (23 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير و شكر لك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## smailtk (20 أغسطس 2010)

thank you a lot


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (21 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ عمار المحترم جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا الموضوع القيم ونرجوا منك التوسع بهذا الشأن وفقك الله


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (16 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------

